
Show HN: A completely new approach to ticketing in Slack - pacavaca
https://blog.onebar.io/track-incident-reports-in-onebar-1cb14065d8ce
======
pacavaca
Hello, HN!

Today I'm sharing a case and solution that we've gradually discovered and
developed while running the original OneBar idea by our beta-customers. I
posted a link to a blog post, because it better describes what we've built,
but the whole thing is live and functional, so please feel free to signup and
play with it!

Here's a brief summary:

Problem: A lot of internal teams have to deal with a flow of ad-hoc work-
requests coming from Slack. In order to organize and track work they need to
somehow turn Slack conversations into tickets. Slack offers "slack actions" to
solve this problem, but they don't work well with arbitrarily structured
conversations (e.g. multiple messages, threads, etc).

Solution We propose a completely new interface separate from Slack, where you
can conveniently Select relevant messages from any discussion, turn them into
tickets and then track in OneBar. Right now our workflow is mainly UI based,
but we provide some AI assistance and plan to build up more of it in the
future.

We spent quite some time building this thing, and I'd really love to hear your
feedback, good or bad. Thank you! peace

------
airocker
Looks very useful.

~~~
pacavaca
Thank you, airocker!

